
Handy GitHub File Explorer - alexmdodge
This tool is for those developers who often review long and tedious pull requests on GitHub. I wrote a Chrome Extension that generates a simple and seamless file explorer in the GitHub pull request view. Let me know what you think:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gde.alexdodge.ca&#x2F;
======
bdcravens
How is it differentiated from Octotree?

~~~
alexmdodge
Octotree is a much larger extension which has a extended scope. This was built
as a small, seamless file explorer to support the GitHub pull request view. I
think of it more like a component than an actual full augmentation.

------
monkpit
The page could use some love in safari on iPhone. Text is off center, the
check mark icons are different sizes, and the image at the bottom of the page
is larger than the border that’s supposed to be around it.

~~~
alexmdodge
Noted. With the extension only available on desktop I put a focus on getting a
simple page up which would direct users the right way. Will give this some
attention in the next iteration.

------
dewiz
an extension I'd welcome for GitHub code reviews, is one tracking the review
progress, e.g. allowing to flag on/off which files have been reviewed and
which not

~~~
piotrkaminski
Then you might want to check out
[https://reviewable.io](https://reviewable.io) \-- not an extension but does
integrate with GitHub pretty nicely. (Disclaimer: I'm the founder.)

~~~
dewiz
thanks for reminding me about this, I tried it a while back but eventually
abandoned it, because of complex UI (lack of file tree on the side; the file
matrix at the top doesn't make it easier to keep status; many buttons don't
have a onmouseover tip so it's not clear what they, e.g. if the cause some
state change; UI very different from GitHub leading to extra friction with
team members) and the noise it generates in GitHub, for users who uses just
GitHub

~~~
piotrkaminski
Yeah, fair enough. I want to move the file matrix into a sidebar file tree
instead (along with the rest of the toolbar) but I'm blocking on some
infrastructure work. I've been resisting tooltips on hover for the longest
time but I'm capitulating on that as well -- for now, hitting F1 or H anywhere
will bring up the help, but hover tooltips are coming.

As for GitHub integration, I agree it's not ideal but it's the best their
slightly brain-dead review API will allow. Getting the whole team to adopt the
tool is much better, but is obviously quite a bit harder. Though that's
probably why I'm seeing a lot more success in the enterprise space, where top-
down diktats are par for the course.

~~~
dewiz
looking forward to see those changes, particularly on the sidebar, glad to see
development is ongoing :-)

About keeping state, I've always wondered if it would be possible to store
state via git commits, e.g. via a special branch ".state/reviewable.io" or
even another repo - is that doable, assuming the browser would use my identity
to post status updates?

~~~
piotrkaminski
Development is definitely ongoing! The high-level changelog is at
[https://changelog.reviewable.io/](https://changelog.reviewable.io/) and you
can get more granular updates via
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/reviewable-
enterpris...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/reviewable-enterprise-
announce) (though these releases usually go out a few weeks after the
respective changes hit reviewable.io).

Not sure what you mean about putting state in the repo. It's possible of
course since you can stuff anything in there, but what would be the advantage?
It wouldn't integrate with GitHub any better and it would throw away the real-
time updates, queries, etc., available thanks to Firebase.

------
jwilk
The message “You need to enable JavaScript to run this app” in unreadable.
It's black on dark violet.

------
jwilk
Consider putting “Show HN:” in the submission title.

~~~
DoreenMichele
That's a good suggestion, but a better one would be: Consider reading the
rules for _Show HN_ and then submitting it properly as a link with the title
starting with _Show HN._

Rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
piecu
What about Firefox support?

~~~
alexmdodge
I was reading about a general extension abstraction library that would offer
this support, so hopefully a plan for the future!

------
evoneutron
so many haters on HN. maybe write smt useful yourself before criticizing the
product

